# GSP as a duck dog??



## xAndrewx14 (Jan 28, 2013)

i know they are a versatile breed and i only duck hunt in georgia so temperature wouldnt be an issue, but would a gsp make a good retriever without being able to point and chase the bird? let me know what yall think.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## gunslinger33 (Jan 28, 2013)

If you go to any of the DK web sites NADKC OR CANAM DKC then you will see that retrieving is an attribute that the GSP or DK have. Most of the DK breeders use them for a variety of hunting from bird , rabbit , duck and tracking. I think you will be pleasantly suprise of what a GSP can do.


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 30, 2013)

A GSP is an excellent choice for waterfowl. Here are some pictures.


----------



## gtrman (Jan 31, 2013)

Choose your lineage carefully, and I believe you will not be dissapointed.

My dog is the only HRCH German Shorthair in the country right now, (that I am aware of, there have only ever been 5, I was told) headed to the Grand in the coming fall, he will be the first GSP to ever attain the title of GRHRCH.  He is now 2 years old.  He was also the youngest GSP to ever attain an HR title at an HRC event.

For right now, he is being hunted on wild quail exclusively at my farm in SOWEGA.  I have no problems either way with him switching from a retriever taking hand signals to a field dog hunting on his own or with other dogs.  He is solid on point, backs, steady to wing, shot and fall, and fetches them up.

He got a perfect NA score at a NAVHDA hunt test before he was a year old, and has fetched hundreds and hundreds of dove, quail, pheasant, ducks and geese since then.  Even a rabbit or squirrel he will fetch with zero issues in extreme cold, and during very warm (hot) temperatures for dove.

He fetched 144 geese in 3 days, and on the 4th day, ran an AKC pointing dog event that he smashed without missing a beat...so to answer your question, yes.  I am looking forward to also placing a dual MH (pointing and retrieving) title on this dog along with his VC NAVHDA title.  If I were you, I would just choose the dog I wanted to do this work carefully, and make sure his training and handling is consistent with what I wanted.  

A well bred GSP can do anything you ask him to do.  Perhaps he does not fetch with the sizzle of a Labrador Retriever or hunt with the range and fire of an English Pointer, but if I had only one dog to feed and wanted to wing shoot behind a dog, my choice would be a GSP from proven versatile lines.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 18, 2013)

I would put my GSP up against any lab I've ever seen as far as sheer drive goes. He may not be as polished as some but he has a motor that is unreal. I don't do much duck hunting but am confident that he'll retrieve anything with feathers. It's crazy, he doesn't give a flip about a bumper/ball/stick but if it flies he is slap nuts about it. 

Bottom line, you get a well-bred GSP and he/she will do whatever you want it to in south Georgia if you put the time in.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 19, 2013)

How many labs have you seen work?


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 13, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> How many labs have you seen work?



Enough. I grew up with nothing but labs.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2013)

*You know I am GSP fan*



southGAlefty said:


> I would put my GSP up against any lab I've ever seen as far as sheer drive goes. He may not be as polished as some but he has a motor that is unreal. I don't do much duck hunting but am confident that he'll retrieve anything with feathers. It's crazy, he doesn't give a flip about a bumper/ball/stick but if it flies he is slap nuts about it.
> 
> Bottom line, you get a well-bred GSP and he/she will do whatever you want it to in south Georgia if you put the time in.


With all do respect you need to go to a retriever hunt test or a Fld trial. You would rethink your statement. I think a GSP will do a good job on a wood
 duck  hunt. Come bring your GSP and lets hunt the coast.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2013)

*Thunder is gona hunt the coast with me this year.*



southGAlefty said:


> Enough. I grew up with nothing but labs.


You bring your dog and he can bring his dog which I have never seen work and lets give them a little hunt test in the salt water. That's an invite. I wont even shoot. I will run the boat and put you in the salt marsh.


----------

